# Dell Inspiron Laptop



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Feb 2011)

OK - laptop free to a good home but I won't refuse a donation...

Just ask you pay P&P please. expecting around £10 - will come in proper laptop box - (I was an IT Engineer until 14/02/11 - now free and jobless, soon to be homeless, can't wait!)

It is an old Dell Inspiron 1300, bought (by someone else ) July 2006


bits of info for those interested... my understanding is that it now has 2Gb RAM - we have been using it for video ripping/recording from VHS and Camcorders without USB to move to DVD...1LIST N07135 - DHS 1300 (1)1INSPIRON 1300 CELERON M PROCESSOR 380 (11WIDE SCREEN 14.1" WXGA (1280X800) LCD PA1PROMO HARD DRIVE UGRADE 40GB (5400)-60GB1SAVE #10 INC VAT1ENGLISH DOCUMENTATION INSPIRON 13001UK/IRISH POWER CORD1NOT INCLUDED RESOURCE CD1MICROSOFT WINDOWS XP LABEL1MEMORY 256MB (1X256) 533MHZ DDR2 SDRAM1HARD DRIVE 60GB IDE (5400 RPM)1DVD+/-RW (READ/WRITE) 8X FIXED INTERNAL1"CINEPLAYER" SOFTWARE FOR DVD PLAYER (RE1"ROXIO CREATOR" & "MY DVD" BASIC SOFTWAR1AC ADAPTER 60W1BATTERY PRIMARY 6-CELL 56W/HR LI-ION1WARRANTY & BACKPACK OFFER: DICOTA BACKPA1UK MODEM CABLE AND ADAPTER INTERNAL V.921WIRELESS CARD DELL 1370 MINI PCI (802.111UK/IRISH INTERNAL KEYBOARD (QWERTY)1SOFTWARE DRIVER INSPIRON 1300 XP1ENGLISH - GENUINE WINDOWS XP HOME SP21PC RESTORE RECOVERY SYSTEM BY SYMANTEC1MS WORKS 9.0- UK1UK INTERNET SERVICE PROVIDER - TISCALI1ENGLISH - COREL PHOTO ALBUM6 TRIAL EDITI1ENGLISH - COREL PAINT SHOP PROX TRIAL ED1ENGLISH - ADOBE READER 8.11DELL SUPPORT 3.21DELL MEDIA EXPERIENCE 3.1 BASIC - INSPIR1ENGLISH - GHOST 10 - 90 DAY TRIAL1ENGLISH MCAFEE SECURITY CENTRE 7.0 - 901BASE WARRANTY190 DAY COLLECT AND RETURN SERVICE1PROMO: BASIC LITE 1 YR AT HOME1PROMO - DIGITAL MUSIC E-LEARNING LITE PA1INSPIRON ORDER - UK150% OFF FREIGHT PROMO
1 INSPIRON 1300 CELERON M PROCESSOR 380
1 WIDE SCREEN 14.1" WXGA (1280X800) LCD 
1 UK/IRISH POWER CORD 
1 MICROSOFT WINDOWS XP LABEL 
1 MEMORY 256MB (1X256) 533MHZ DDR2 SDRAM - now 2Gb
1 HARD DRIVE 60GB IDE (5400 RPM) 
1 DVD+/-RW (READ/WRITE) 8X FIXED INTERNAL 
1 "ROXIO CREATOR" & "MY DVD" BASIC SOFTWAR 
1 AC ADAPTER 60W 
1 BATTERY PRIMARY 6-CELL 56W/HR LI-ION 
1 UK MODEM CABLE AND ADAPTER INTERNAL V.92 
1 WIRELESS CARD DELL 1370 MINI PCI (802.11 

I don't have time to rebuild it, but it will come with Dell Win XP CD, you will need to sort drivers if you want to rebuld it - just use the Dell support site with the service tag.

Emma


----------



## DrSquirrel (21 Feb 2011)

PM...


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2011)

for whatever reasobn cant send a pm but would like to considered if thats ok


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Feb 2011)

sorry - it has now gone


----------

